# Easter Sunday- what is the point?



## RTaron (Apr 4, 2010)

On easter Sunday every year reformed churches who follow the Church calendar take special care to emphasize the resurrection of Christ. 

My opinion is that this activity of necessity detracts from from the truth that we now meet every week on the first day of the week in celebration of the resurrection of Christ. 

Am I right? 
Is this day higher than the other days we celebrate the resurrection?
How can you avoid it?


----------



## Grace Alone (Apr 4, 2010)

I did a search for "Easter" on here recently, and there is a very long post on one thread that has many, many good quotes from godly men of the past who were against having holy days aside from the Lord's Day. I have never been in a reformed church that used a liturgical calendar, but without exception, they all preached a resurrection sermon on Easter and a birth of Christ sermon on the Sunday nearest Christmas. I am sure they do it because it would be almost unheard of today not to do so, but I think it is very sad that the biblical convictions of the past are tossed out to do what pleases men.


----------



## KMK (Apr 4, 2010)

Every Lord's Day is a celebration of Christ's resurrection. But it is also a celebration of His eternal generation, his birth, his life, his teaching, his miracles, his suffering, his death, his ascension, his return etc. There is no way you can emphasize every doctrine of Christ on every single week. It is the Reformed view that special occasions can be observed as the pastor sees fit.

From the Directory of Public Worship:



> Ordinarily, the subject of his sermon is to be some text of scripture, holding forth some principle or head of religion, or suitable to some special occasion emergent; or he may go on in some chapter, psalm, or book of the holy scripture, as he shall see fit.



However, I agree with you that the preacher, not the world, or the RCC, should be in charge of which 'principle or head of religion' is suitable each week.


----------



## JennyG (Apr 4, 2010)

I find it helpful to have set times for dwelling on different aspects of the faith - such as Christmas and Easter. They can really lift up and nourish the soul. I'm still tingling with the memory of the glorious Easter music I offered up this morning. 
God himself instituted regular seasonal festivals for Israel, and I believe (without suggesting they ought to be normative) they are still good for the human spirit

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------




> Every Lord's Day is a celebration of Christ's resurrection.


I once heard Sunday described as "the Easter of the week", which I like very much


----------



## KMK (Apr 4, 2010)

Grace Alone said:


> I am sure they do it because it would be almost unheard of today not to do so...


 
So there is no chance that some preachers mentioned the word 'resurrection' today for any other reason than tradition? That is quite a broad brush!


----------



## RTaron (Apr 4, 2010)

KMK said:


> It is the Reformed view that special occasions can be observed as the pastor sees fit.


 
Ken, I don't think you meant special occasions can be observed. I think you mean that the paster can pick his subject matter from special occasions which emerge. 
I'm pretty sure the authors weren't referring to extra church holy days as a special occasion, because the spoke against these reoccurring special days.


----------



## Marrow Man (Apr 4, 2010)

I did not preach an "Easter" sermon today (my text was Matthew 27:1-5 -- Judas remorse and suicide after betraying Jesus). I suspect there may have been some grumbling over my breaking with "tradition" (I didn't do it last year -- I was preaching through John 6, though the passage did relate to the promise of the resurrection). I did mention the resurrection as I contrasted the two men who died on trees -- Judas who remained dead and Christ who rose again.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 4, 2010)

My church follows a calendar and I love it. Its very helpful to me personally to follow a structure. 

For example, we reflected on Christ's death together on Good Friday, we continue to mediate on Saturday, and then on Easter Sunday we celebrate the resurrection together. Of course, this is in no way required, but I find it extremely helpful. I grew up in a church that did not follow a calendar and discouraged us from celebrating Christmas, Good Friday, Easter etc. I much prefer the use of the calendar.


----------



## KMK (Apr 4, 2010)

RTaron said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > It is the Reformed view that special occasions can be observed as the pastor sees fit.
> ...


 
The point I was trying to make is that it is the preacher's prerogative to choose the 'doctrine' for the sermon. If he chooses to follow a calendar, fine. However, a calendar should not be forced upon him, nor should he be forbidden from preaching about Christ's resurrection on a day that happens to coincide with Easter.


----------



## RTaron (Apr 4, 2010)

That's good Tim.
My point is that the fourth commandment is a messed up confused and misunderstood commandment in our day. 
We teach our children that the day was changed from the last day of the week to the first by Christ who is Lord of the Sabbath and head of the church. The whole day is for public and private worship but the day was changed to honor and celebrate our Lord's resurrection. 
My children, if they are not corrected think that this is a more important Sabbath. We are fostering superstition in my opinion.


----------



## Montanablue (Apr 4, 2010)

To clarify, I would not argue (and neither would my church) that today is a more important Sabbath. It just happens to be one in which the sermon, music, etc is specifically focused on the resurrection.


----------



## RTaron (Apr 4, 2010)

KMK said:


> nor should he be forbidden from preaching about Christ's resurrection on a day that happens to coincide with Easter.


 
I agree


----------



## Poimen (Apr 4, 2010)

Rick:

I wish to be very careful in what I say since we are both members in the URC and I certainly don't wish to cause any difficulties for my brother Kevin, your pastor. Having said that, I think Reformed churches need to make people aware that this is a tradition, and therefore not scripturally commanded, and that it may then have the tendency to take away from the uniqueness of the Lord's Day (which, I would argue, often does in fact end up doing that). I think a warning to not exalt our tradition above God's holy day is in order as well. 

To continue, Easter Sunday certainly can't be higher than the Lord's Day and should never be proclaimed as such. Therefore I find a lot of wisdom in our URCNA Church Order that states "[a]ttention _should also be given_ to Easter and Pentecost on their respective Lord's Days" (Article 37) all the while not _requiring it_. For myself I would do away with the whole liturgical calendar but my view is of the smallest minority in our federation.


----------



## dudley (Apr 4, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> I did not preach an "Easter" sermon today (my text was Matthew 27:1-5 -- Judas remorse and suicide after betraying Jesus). I suspect there may have been some grumbling over my breaking with "tradition" (I didn't do it last year -- I was preaching through John 6, though the passage did relate to the promise of the resurrection). I did mention the resurrection as I contrasted the two men who died on trees -- Judas who remained dead and Christ who rose again.



Pastor Tim,

I commend you for the approach you took in your Easter service sermon today. If I ever visit KY. I plan to worship with you and your congregation.


----------



## Theoretical (Apr 4, 2010)

My pastor preached Rev. 19:6-10 on schedule with his sermon series and really didn't make any great emphasis beyond what the text says, and it tied in well with the Lord's supper, also on normal schedule. I for one found that deeply refreshing.


----------



## KMK (Apr 4, 2010)

Joshua said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > If he chooses to follow a calendar, fine. However, a calendar should not be forced upon him, nor should he be forbidden from preaching about Christ's resurrection on a day that happens to coincide with Easter.
> ...


 
How can this be avoided? It is the preacher who determines which doctrine is taught on any particular week. If the preacher decides to preach a series the decrees of God, the Christian in the congregation is 'forced' to bear with the preacher's calendar. It is the elders who determine the frequency of the Lord's Supper as well. Are they forcing binding consciences by doing so?


----------



## Herald (Apr 4, 2010)

If the Gospel is preached each and every Lord's Day, then the resurrection is also being proclaimed.


----------



## Herald (Apr 4, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Indeed, Pastor Bill. Every week as I partake of the Lord's Table I have the benefit of hearing the Lord's Death (and consequently, His resurrection) proclaimed until He returns.



Josh,

I don't have a major problem with the resurrection being preached on "Easter" (I loathe that designation, but I'm using it here to make sense of the discussion). The resurrection certainly is a worthwhile topic. The problem is when we build a holiday observance around it. If churches preach the Gospel faithfully each week there will be less need to emphasize it one week out of fifty-two.


----------



## Herald (Apr 4, 2010)

Joshua said:


> Agreed, and not sure if/where I've implied otherwise.



Brother, oh, I wasn't saying you did. I was just weighing in with my thoughts on the thread and concurring with yours.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 4, 2010)

Our worship today was glorious. The pastor preached on Jesus' words to His disciples after the resurrection. We are studying the book of John, and he took the passage out of John. Other than the fact that he preached out of one of the resurrection passages, it was not a whole lot different than what we usually have. He says that this is a great opportunity to present the Gospel in a clear way to all the lost folks that end up in our church.


----------



## KMK (Apr 4, 2010)

It sounds to me as if your objection, Joshua, to a church 'calendar' has less to do with what is preached and more to do with other things brought in for special occasions. If so, I agree.


----------



## RTaron (Apr 5, 2010)

Poimen said:


> Easter Sunday certainly can't be higher than the Lord's Day ..


 
Daniel, Yes, it is not higher in the same way man's traditions are not higher than God's word, but despite disclaimers and warnings it is of necessity made higher by an annual celebration. 
The only way to avoid this is to not have an annual celebration.


----------



## Tim (Apr 5, 2010)

As already stated before in this thread:

Remembrance of Christ's death = Lord's Supper
Remembrance of Christ's resurrection = Lord's Day (first day of the week, the day of Christ's resurrection)

Many Reformed folks hold to weekly communion. Therefore, since both of these aspects of Christ are remembered every single week, how can there be any point to Easter? How can observing something 1 day in 365 provide any sort of useful addition to something that is already celebrated 1 day in 7?


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Apr 5, 2010)

The computation for the date of "Easter" was a recurring controversy in the post apostolic church, arising in the late 2nd, 4th, and 7th centuries between groups following different man made traditions. This demonstrates the divisiveness of extra-biblical tradition, rather than simply following the apostolic tradition found in the scripture alone, observing as elements of public worship only what God commands.

BUT, what of CHRISTIAN LIBERTY?

The Regulative Principle protects the principle of Christian Liberty. Christian liberty means I may not be required by the authority of the church to do anything not commanded by God. 

God’s word does command me to not forsake the assembly of worship on the Lord’s Day. Therefore, the church may exhort me to that obedience. God’s word does command me to join my brothers and sisters in prayer, hearing his word read and preached, the singing of Psalms of praise, and the observance of the sacraments when appropriate. The church may rightly call me to that responsibility. God’s word commands me to be accountable to those who exercise spiritual authority in his church; so the church may likewise command me to that obedience. God commands me to keep holy the Lord’s Day, and the church rightly does the same. 

When, I join my brothers and sisters in God commanded public worship on the Lord’s Day, under the authority of God ordained elders, I have a legitimate expectation they will lead and guide me in observing only what God expressly commands or may be deduced by good and necessary consequences from his word. As he nowhere commands his post-resurrection church to observe any day other than the Lord’s Day, it would violate my Christian Liberty to be part of public Easter or Christmas worship celebration. 

True Christian liberty may only be maintained in the context of public worship by strict adherence to the scriptural warrant given by God to his church in his word. In association with your Christian brothers or sisters, your liberty ends where God has not commanded, because that is where his or her liberty begins.


----------



## JOwen (Apr 5, 2010)

Old friend.

Rick, I did preach on the resurrection of Christ yesterday. However, here are my introductory words to my congregation,



> This morning, many all over the world are gathering in Churches, cathedrals, and chapels, who are not present on any other occasion with the exception of Christmas. As if this day is more important than any other of the 51 Lord's Days. It is not. It is not a super-Sabbath. It conveys no secret power, no hidden manna, no special mercy. It is another Lord's Day, we hope like any other, with one exception, we gather to remember a specific event, the resurrection of the Lord Jesus Christ. What fosters this great in-gathering of people on this day? Superstition. Nothing more, nothing less. We would not eat but twice a year. We would not drink but twice a year, but many will only sit under the preaching of the Word, the Bread of Life, but twice a year.
> However, we are thankful that they come. We will not cast them out of the Church, but welcome them into our midst, if for no other reason than it would be possible that their hearts would be converted, and their souls saved. Why do I mention this? I hope the reason will become clear as we proceed.


----------



## RTaron (Apr 5, 2010)

JOwen said:


> > It is another Lord's Day, we hope like any other, with one exception, we gather to remember a specific event, the resurrection of the Lord Jesus Christ.
> 
> 
> 
> Jerrold, I don't get what you are saying here? Don't we gather every Lord's Day in commemoration of the resurrection? I don't understand your exception.


----------



## JOwen (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm saying it is a Sabbath like all others, not a super-sabbath.


----------



## Curt (Apr 5, 2010)

I often include in my teaching the concept that each Sunday is a celebration of the resurrection. However, I do preach on something related to the resurrection onEaster Sunday (as well as some other times in the year when it arises in the normal course of my preaching schedule). As I say when the topic of Christmas comes up, I seldom pass up an opportunity to preach the Gospel. We don't follow a regular calendar, but I do use the tools at my disposal.


----------



## TexanRose (Apr 6, 2010)

Grace Alone said:


> ...I have never been in a reformed church that used a liturgical calendar, but without exception, they all preached a resurrection sermon on Easter and a birth of Christ sermon on the Sunday nearest Christmas. I am sure they do it because it would be almost unheard of today not to do so, but I think it is very sad that the biblical convictions of the past are tossed out to do what pleases men.



Yes, this was my experience in the RPCNA. 

In the FP Church of Scotland, you will not hear resurrection sermons or birth of Christ sermons timed to coincide with "Easter" or "Christmas." Those "holidays" pass without mention. Very refreshing, in my opinion.


----------



## RTaron (Apr 6, 2010)

TexanRose said:


> In the FP Church of Scotland, you will not hear resurrection sermons or birth of Christ sermons timed to coincide with "Easter" or "Christmas." Those "holidays" pass without mention. Very refreshing, in my opinion.


 
Amen to the refreshing part. But why is it so refreshing? 
I think it is because: 



> God's law is perfect, and converts
> the soul in sin that lies:
> God's testimony is most sure,
> and makes the simple wise.
> ...


----------



## jrdnoland (Apr 6, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> I did not preach an "Easter" sermon today (my text was Matthew 27:1-5 -- Judas remorse and suicide after betraying Jesus). I suspect there may have been some grumbling over my breaking with "tradition" (I didn't do it last year -- I was preaching through John 6, though the passage did relate to the promise of the resurrection). I did mention the resurrection as I contrasted the two men who died on trees -- Judas who remained dead and Christ who rose again.



Tim, my church did the same thing as you, we continued with our exegesis of Titus in the morning and of Nehemiah in the afternoon.

While I understand not wanting to give Easter or Christmas special recognition; my only concern is the mass of basically unchurched people that normally come to churches on these holidays. Is it not wise to teach them the true meanings of these holidays?

I haven't been reformed very long and this is one of the reformed aspects that I have a little trouble understanding. We certainly don't want to become seeker friendly churches, but can't we at least taylor the messages to reach the most people?


----------



## KMK (Apr 6, 2010)

TexanRose said:


> In the FP Church of Scotland, you will not hear resurrection sermons or birth of Christ sermons timed to coincide with "Easter" or "Christmas."


 
It is an overreaction to place this unconfessional restriction on the preacher. The preacher should be free to preach about whatever doctrine he deems proper on any given Lord's Day.


----------



## KMK (Apr 6, 2010)

Joshua said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > TexanRose said:
> ...


 
If they are not _restricted_ from preaching the doctrine of resurrection on Easter, then why is it "you will not hear resurrection sermons" coinciding with Easter? If preachers feel free to preach about the resurrection 51 weeks out of the year, but restrict themselves 1 week because it happens to be Easter, they are allowing a calendar to dictate what they can and cannot preach.


----------



## JML (Apr 6, 2010)

KMK said:


> Joshua said:
> 
> 
> > KMK said:
> ...



I took it to mean that it is not common practice.


----------



## CNJ (Apr 7, 2010)

RTaron, Grandpa,
Maybe the point is family gatherings with non-Reformed relatives--making memories with kin. Could that be? Monday I blogged about it on this PB.


----------



## Christoffer (Apr 7, 2010)

Rejoice that you can go to church and hear the Word on easter sunday. Where I live, good friday and monday are so emphasized that there are no services on sunday... 

According to the lutheran church calendar, the week leading up to good friday is called the "quiet week". During this there are activities in the churches every night. When sunday comes, the churches are empty. grrr

Again we can conclude that calvinism destroyed my life


----------



## RTaron (Apr 7, 2010)

CNJ said:


> RTaron, Grandpa,
> Maybe the point is family gatherings with non-Reformed relatives--making memories with kin. Could that be? Monday I blogged about it on this PB.


 
Hi Carol,
I am a big bah humbug grandpa when it comes to mushy holidays that are enforced by society. Especially when the traditions are having to do with worship. The only memory my kids get from grandpa around easter is, well, probably no memory. Like someone else said, it passes without significance and I think that is a good memory to leave with them. 
I should have a look at your blog post though and see what you mean. Thanks for posting.

---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------




Christoffer said:


> Rejoice that you can go to church and hear the Word on easter sunday. Where I live, good friday and monday are so emphasized that there are no services on sunday...
> 
> According to the lutheran church calendar, the week leading up to good friday is called the "quiet week". During this there are activities in the churches every night. When sunday comes, the churches are empty. grrr
> 
> Again we can conclude that calvinism destroyed my life


 
Hi Christoffer ! 
wow, you are in Finland! That is funny what you say about Calvinism destroying your life. My gramdpa is from Norway and he didn't like it at all when I stopped celebrating the church holidays. He pretty much disowned me. Talk about making bad memories.  
I am thinking that church traditions and holidays are more settled and secure where you live. Am I right?


----------



## py3ak (Apr 7, 2010)

jrdnoland said:


> While I understand not wanting to give Easter or Christmas special recognition; my only concern is the mass of basically unchurched people that normally come to churches on these holidays. Is it not wise to teach them the true meanings of these holidays?


 
I think the vital point is to preach the Gospel to them. In some ways, they are prepared to hear a Christmas or Easter message. I would suspect that makes it easier for them to distort it - whatever you say they hear the message of _The Best Christmas Pageant Ever_ or perhaps, _The Mole Family's Christmas_ (both very enjoyable books, by the way). But while if you suspect that you are going to have extra visitors you might want to factor that into your preparation or delivery by making sure to have at some point a simple and clear and apt presentation of the Gospel, it doesn't mean that you have to meet their expectations: merely that you should speak to the congregation actually present, not the hypothetical congregation in your mind (I used to smile at the welcome extended to visitors when there obviously were none).

I think when people are disappointed for not hearing a sermon on a certain topic on a certain day, it shows that they were probably hunting for a certain mood (as near as I can tell, that's the most quantifiable way to categorize what people want in holidays), more than seeking to hear whatever God the Lord would speak.


----------



## TexanRose (Apr 7, 2010)

Joshua said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Joshua said:
> ...


 
Yes, Josh is correct. I didn't say that "you would not hear a resurrection sermon coinciding with Easter," but that "you would not hear a resurrection sermon TIMED to coincide with Easter", and by that I intended to say that the pastor would not intentionally schedule his resurrection sermon for April 4th, in honor of the holiday. But of course he's not intentionally avoiding the topic on that date, either. I should have elaborated to explain myself more clearly.


----------



## Christoffer (Apr 8, 2010)

RTaron (Grandpa)!



> wow, you are in Finland! That is funny what you say about Calvinism destroying your life. My gramdpa is from Norway and he didn't like it at all when I stopped celebrating the church holidays. He pretty much disowned me. Talk about making bad memories.
> I am thinking that church traditions and holidays are more settled and secure where you live. Am I right?


 
You are definitely right. It is almost heretical not to celebrate easter or christmas... to the degree that even unbelievers would react negatively if you did not celebrate those two holidays


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 8, 2010)

If the preacher is faithfully preaching the Word of God on Easter Sunday then there is no issue whatsoever. Same with Christmas. The only time there would be an issue is if unbiblical elements are being mixed in like the Easter bunny or Santa Claus. The Word of God is the Word of God for the Lord's people, regardless of the text. It is as any other Lord's day -- the pastor may preach whatever text he wants, whether it's systematic through a book or topical or whatever. Refusing to break a rigid, systematic, verse by verse exposition through a book is just as much a tradition for some as teaching a resurrection message on Easter Sunday is for others.


----------



## jogri17 (Apr 8, 2010)

It does bring in more visitors than usual just because of historical reasons and you might as well use the opportunity to preach the Gospel and the need for personal saving faith in Christ and his redemptive work.


----------



## RTaron (Apr 8, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> It is as any other Lord's day


 
Is it really? Why do people come up to you can say "happy easter" ?


----------



## Poimen (Apr 8, 2010)

jogri17 said:


> It does bring in more visitors than usual just because of historical reasons and you might as well use the opportunity to preach the Gospel and the need for personal saving faith in Christ and his redemptive work.


 
I have heard this said many times but I have never seen it. And the latter could be done without reference to a worldly holiday.


----------



## RTaron (Apr 11, 2010)

From Fisher's Catechism



> Q. 13. What is the efficient cause of the change of the Sabbath.
> 
> A. The sovereign will and pleasure of him who is "Lord of the Sabbath," Mark 2:28.
> 
> ...



Just a reminder to everyone not to forget why we are meeting for public worship on this day.
I especially like the note in this catechism in #18 where God is said to have eternal and unchangeable pleasure in the day of Christ's resurrection, the "rest" day of redemption.

Have a blessed Lord's Day everyone. Celebrating His resurrection.


----------

